# Comment attaquer Apple ?



## Jannot83 (24 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

j'espere que je suis au bon androit pour poster, et surtout que j'en ai le droit.

Je suis en "guerre" contre Apple, et j'aimerais savoir comment m'y prendre pour demander reparation.
Je viens de téléphoner au service clientele, et pour resumer, ils ont raison, j'ai tort et c'est comme ca.

Un tit speech vite fais de l'histoire:

J'ai fais marcher mon applecare pour changer mon iPad 2 sur lequel mon ecran s'eteignait inopinement. Apple m'envoi le nouveau, je leur envois le mien en retour.
Apres 2 jours, je recois un mail comme quoi mon iPad n'est pas pris en garantie. Je les appels, et la j'apprends que mon iPad a un gros choc dans un angle 
Je reussis a obtenir cette photo





On vois bien le choc, mais rien ne prouve que c'est mon iPad.
Je sais pertinament,et les gens d'apple mettent ca en avant, c'est que beaucoup essayent de gratter, ils envois des trucs casser et espere en avoir un neuf. Perso, je suis pret a passer au serum de verité et au detecteur de mensonges. J'ai envoyé un iPad en parfait etat.
La ce qui me choque egalement, c'est que l'appareil qui est sensé etre le mien, a etait detruit sans autres formalités, et j'ai donc du payer plus de 300 Pour moi c'est de la vente forcée; ni plus ni moins.

Donc, a l'heure actuelle j'ai essayé de contacter le livreur d'UPS qui est venu chercher mon iPad mais sans succes; il est peut etre en vacances.
Je me suis aussi rapproché de l'UFC que choisir et je dois voir egalement mon assurance pour la protection juridique.

Si quelqu'un a une idee sur comment m'y prendre, je lui en serrais reconnaissant.

Merci a vous


----------



## G4lover (30 Novembre 2011)

Sale histoire ...  Malhonnète de la part d'apple , c'est ce genre de pratique commence de plus en plus à m'énerver venant d'apple ..    J'ai toujours eu une bonne expérience avec le SAV Apple ( ou presque , une fois il a fallu vraiment insister pour qu'ils me changent l'écran de mon 3GS qui avait la jaunisse ! ) ,  mais sinon ça s'est toujours bien passé . ( retrait de l'iphone par ups , réparation et renvoi , le tout en une semaine et quelques .. )

J'espère en tout cas que ça va s'arranger pour toi , rassemble le plus de preuves prouvant ta bonne foi et essaye d'insister du côté d'apple ( sans pour autant s'emporter mais en montrant ton mécontentement ) . C'est quand même un scandale pour des " machines " à ce prix de subir ce genre de pratiques par la suite .. On est en droit d'exiger un SAV au top pour le prix qu'on met , c'est mon avis .


----------



## Sly54 (30 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,



Jannot83 a dit:


> Donc, a l'heure actuelle j'ai essayé de contacter le livreur d'UPS qui est venu chercher mon iPad mais sans succes; il est peut etre en vacances.
> Je me suis aussi rapproché de l'UFC que choisir et je dois voir egalement mon assurance pour la protection juridique.
> 
> Si quelqu'un a une idee sur comment m'y prendre, je lui en serrais reconnaissant.


Tu peux toujours mettre l'affaire au tribunal mais je doute de tes chances de succès, car tu vas devoir apporter la preuve que tu as envoyé un iPad qui ne présentait aucun choc.

Ensuite, tu ne sais pas qui attaquer : Apple ? le transporteur ? Peut être que Apple est de bonne foi et à bien reçu un iPad fortement choqué&#8230;

A mon avis, tu peux demander un geste à titre commercial; mais je crains qu'attaquer Apple ne soit une cause perdue dès le départ&#8230; D'un autre coté, je ne suis aps juriste non plus


----------



## Heatflayer (1 Décembre 2011)

Perso, à ta place, j'appellerai le service client. Leurs "pions" sont généralement d'une nullité absolue, alors tu y vas franco : mon numéro de série est le XXXXXX, je suis Mr XXXX j'habite à XXX. Ne le prenez pas pour vous, Mr ou Mme mais j'ai besoin de parler immédiatement à votre supérieur(e) à propos d'un problème que vous n'êtes pas à même de résoudre. Généralement, tu as le chef au bout du fil dans les minutes qui suivent.

Une fois que tu as le chef, tu lui expose la situation : tu es client Apple de longue date (ou pas), tu n'as jamais eu le moindre soucis avec aucun produit de la marque. Tu as acheté un iPad 2 en date du XX/XX (insiste sur le fait que tu aies acheté un Apple Care ...) qui lui était sujet à problème (et tu développes). Tu lui raconte la mise en oeuvre de l'opération de remplacement, et le problème absolument intolérable auquel tu as été confronté et la situation dans laquelle Apple t'as mis !

Essaie de mettre ton interlocuteur à ta place ! Dis lui qu'un produit à ce prix se doit d'être à la hauteur de ce qu'on nous vend via les pubs/keynotes, qu'il est intolérable de forcer un client de bonne foi à racheter un produit après avoir acheté iPad ET Apple Care. Tu n'insisterai pas autant si tu n'étais pas de bonne foi et que tu n'étais pas persuadé d'avoir envoyé un appareil en état d'acceptation en SAV pour Apple. Si Apple a des problèmes en réception des produits, ça peut être dû au transporteur dans de très rares cas (insiste) et non au client lambda qui envoie son iPad en SAV.

Dis lui que des forums sont au courant, que ton entourage est au courant. Une société avec une telle notoriété ne peut se réduire à résoudre des problèmes de la sorte en forçant le client à racheter un produit. Montre toi ferme et sûr de toi.


Je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes aussi grave que celui auquel tu es confronté, mais j'ai été amené au corps à corps plusieurs fois avec des responsables. J'ai toujours insisté, en plaidant ma bonne foi, et j'ai toujours eu gain de cause (et les "gestes commerciaux" qui vont avec) ! Tiens nous au courant, je suis très curieux de la suite !


----------



## breizh85 (1 Décembre 2011)

Heatflayer a dit:


> Perso, à ta place, j'appellerai le service client. Leurs "pions" sont généralement d'une nullité absolue, alors tu y vas franco : mon numéro de série est le XXXXXX, je suis Mr XXXX j'habite à XXX. Ne le prenez pas pour vous, Mr ou Mme mais j'ai besoin de parler immédiatement à votre supérieur(e) à propos d'un problème que vous n'êtes pas à même de résoudre. Généralement, tu as le chef au bout du fil dans les minutes qui suivent.
> 
> Une fois que tu as le chef, tu lui expose la situation : tu es client Apple de longue date (ou pas), tu n'as jamais eu le moindre soucis avec aucun produit de la marque. Tu as acheté un iPad 2 en date du XX/XX (insiste sur le fait que tu aies acheté un Apple Care ...) qui lui était sujet à problème (et tu développes). Tu lui raconte la mise en oeuvre de l'opération de remplacement, et le problème absolument intolérable auquel tu as été confronté et la situation dans laquelle Apple t'as mis !
> 
> ...


 
Super Speech , didju avec un discours pareil je t'enverrais un second Ipad rien que pour me faire pardonner...
Heureusement que je bosse pas chez apple


----------



## Heatflayer (1 Décembre 2011)

xD ! Merci 

C'est malheureux, mais dans la société d'aujourd'hui pour faire valoir ses droits il faut monter au casse-pipe ... 

Exemple personnel récent : je souscris à un contrat de maintenance pour ma voiture (je ne citerai pas la marque). Vient le moment de la révision des 60 000 kms, je laisse ma voiture au garage. Celui-ci m'appelle dans la journée pour me dire que mon contrat de maintenance n'est pas actif ... Alors que je le paye depuis le début ! 

Rouge vif, j'appelle la société d'assurance, qui me répond gentillement "Ah bin oui, il est pas actif, je l'active ... Voilà c'est fait !". En attendant, la concession dans laquelle je me rends, qui n'est absolument pas au courant de ces contrats, mais qui en fait la promo ainsi que la promo de la marque en question, bin ils passent pour des incompétents ... Ce qu'ils ne sont pas ! J'ai fait remonter l'info directement au siège de la marque, qui m'a assuré que des mesures seraient prises quant à ce problème récurrent avec cette société d'assurance.

Tout ça pour dire que je pense que les consommateurs de mêmes produits doivent se soutenir mutuellement pour arriver à faire entendre leurs droits. Pour revenir à l'iPad, comme si Apple n'avait pas les moyens d'offrir un iPad 2 ! On croit rêver ! Bien sûr qu'ils ne vont pas le faire à chaque fois et qu'ils sont face à de nombreux abus, mais ils doivent reconnaître que soit eux, soit le transporteur peut faire une erreur et l'assumer !


----------



## Jannot83 (1 Décembre 2011)

Yop,

Merci de votre soutiens 

Pour resumer mon soucis, y'a de l'avancement.
Pour Apple, je suis un menteur, et ils en ont rien a carrer de moi.
J'ai consulté un avocat specialisé dans le droit du commerce, et pour lui je dois declarer un paiement frauduleux aupres de ma banque, comme ca remboursement, et apres c'est a Apple de prouver que sur la photo c'etait bien mon iPad.

Quand j'ai eu un gars d'Apple( qlq'1 du service client car seul eux sont habilités a discuter de ce genre de truc) je lui ai expliqué que j'avais un avocat, et miraculeusement le ton a changé, et je passais moins pour un menteur 

J'ai aussi reussi a avoir le mec d'UPS, il a bien confirme que mon iPad etait nickel, mais il a interdiction des ses superieurs de signer quoique ce soit 

Des que j'ai des news je vous tiens au jus


----------



## drs (1 Décembre 2011)

J'ai eu ce genre de souci avec un macbook, revenu de réparation complètement rayé de partout.
La seule chance que j'ai eu, c'est que le cas d'UPS qui était venu le chercher avait rempli un document concernant l'état de la machine, où il était noté "état neuf, aucune rayure", et m'en avait laissé une copie.
Avec ce document, j'ai pu avoir une réparation gratos pour toutes la partie rayée.

Tu n'a pas eu ce document?


----------



## Jannot83 (1 Décembre 2011)

Non rien de cela.
Le livreur UPS est venu, m'a donné le nouvel iPad et a pris le mien et ne m'a remis aucuns documents


----------



## drs (1 Décembre 2011)

ouais, ca promet d'être difficile...


----------



## Heatflayer (2 Décembre 2011)

Ouais dans le cadre de l'échange express Apple ça change un peu la donne ... Faut dire, j'ai jamais vraiment aimé cette méthode pour le problème que tu rencontres : s'ils ne veulent pas prendre ton appareil en SAV t'es obligé de racheter celui qu'ils t'ont renvoyé en échange ... C'est d'la daube !

On attends de tes news Jannot !


----------



## gamine (2 Décembre 2011)

J'ai acheté un logiciel d'apple par téléphone.   La représentante ne s'est même pas assurée si mon ordinateur avait toutes les configurations pour accepter le logiciel. J'avais donné le numéro de série de mon Macbook et elle m'a dit 2 fois qu'il n'y avait pas de problème .   

J'arrive pour Installer le dit logiciel et mon Macbook n'a pas assez de RAM.  

Je ne suis pas très bonne côté techniques. Quand j'appelle un représentant , je m'attend à avoir la bonne information. 

Après une vente par téléphone, Apple envoie un sondage pour vérifier notre niveau de satisfaction après la commande.   Ben je l'ai rempli et j'ai coté assez bas pour la représentante.  C'était hier soir. 

Un représentant m'a appelé ce matin et le logiciel me sera remboursé en totalité et je peux le garder . (il sera installé une fois la mémoire de mon mac Upgradée)

Donc ça se passe au Canada.  Je ne sais pas en Europe, mais ça vaut la peine parfois de dire ce qu'on pense et faire connaître notre déception.


----------



## Jannot83 (2 Décembre 2011)

Yop,

Comme news a l'heure actuelle j'ai juste qu'on doit encore me rappeler concernant le "trop prelevé".
Demain je vais a la banque pour la declaration de paiement frauduleux et expedition de la lettre a Apple; truc surprenant c'est que le service qui gere les litige se trouve en Ireland.

Comme le fais remarqué Gamine, le sondage peut etre un bon moyen de se faire entendre. J'y ai repondu non pas en "descendant" mon 1er interlocuteur car il a etait irreprochable, mais j'ai descendu Apple; et bizarrement apres tous mes coups de telephone, je n'ai plus reçu aucuns sondages ...


----------



## Madalvée (2 Décembre 2011)

> Comment attaquer Apple ?



La kalachnikov, c'est à la mode.


----------



## drs (3 Décembre 2011)

normalement, tu ne peux pas faire opposition à un paiement que tu as effectué.
C'est seulement en cas de vol ou d'utilisation frauduleuse, pas en cas de paiement volontaire.
Voir ICI


----------



## Jannot83 (3 Décembre 2011)

Oui, mais c'est frauduleux dans le sens ou je n'etais pas d'accord. On m'a juste dis que le "blocage des fonds" servait pour etre sur que je remette un iPad.
pas qu'on aller me defoncer mon iPad et se sucrer sur mon dos....


----------



## drs (3 Décembre 2011)

Jannot83 a dit:


> Oui, mais c'est frauduleux dans le sens ou je n'etais pas d'accord. On m'a juste dis que le "blocage des fonds" servait pour etre sur que je remette un iPad.
> pas qu'on aller me defoncer mon iPad et se sucrer sur mon dos....



si tu n'etais pas d'accord, il fallait pas donner ton numéro de cb. Sinon, ca s'appelle une caution, pour laquelle tu dois avoir un reçu.

Attention, je ne te mets pas en cause, je te dis juste ce que la banque va te répondre quand tu feras opposition au paiement.


----------



## Jannot83 (4 Décembre 2011)

Merci drs, ca fais un moment que je cherche le mot, et effectivement, on m'a parlé de caution; et je n'ai jamais recu aucuns documents a signer de qlqs manieres que ce soit.
Et puis, je n'ai pas pris sur moi de faire ca; c'est mon avocat qui me l'a dis.


----------



## Lefenmac (4 Décembre 2011)

Jannot83 a dit:


> Merci drs, ca fais un moment que je cherche le mot, et effectivement, on m'a parlé de caution; et je n'ai jamais recu aucuns documents a signer de qlqs manieres que ce soit.
> Et puis, je n'ai pas pris sur moi de faire ca; c'est mon avocat qui me l'a dis.



Ah alors si "ton" avocat t'a dit de le faire..... il doit avoir une assurance pro.


----------



## Jannot83 (4 Décembre 2011)

Euh, je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux dire, si tu avais l'obligeance de developper stp


----------



## Jannot83 (9 Décembre 2011)

Quelques news:

- Lettre reçue par le service reclamation aujourd'hui, et coup de telephone en fin d'apres-midi. Resultat, Apple lance une investigation (terme employé) aupres d'UPS, et me recontact pour me dire ce que ca a donné d'ici 7 a 10 jours ouvrés.

- Coup de telephone du service client concernant le prelevement d'un montant superieur a ce qui etait annoncé dans le mail: remboursement du trop perçu, soit plus de 70

C'est deja un debut, on va croiser les doigts pour le resultat de l'enquete ...


----------



## Jannot83 (26 Décembre 2011)

Des news.

Le service administratif d'Apple viens de me telephoner; et good news pour  moi, UPS a reconnu son erreur, donc la demande de remboursement part au  service financier d'Apple, et je serais remboursé dans la semaine.
Ca c'est un joli cadeau de Noel.


----------



## breizh85 (26 Décembre 2011)

Super, c'est bien de voir qu'ils ne laissent pas la chose sur le côté et qu'ils agissent


----------



## breizheau (27 Décembre 2011)

Une bonne nouvelle comme on les aime.

Pour ma part, ayant la chance d'habiter pas trop loin d'un Apple Store, dorénavant toutes mes réparations (s'il y en a !) selon faite dans cet AS. :rose: Moins il y a d'intermédiaire, mieux c'est.


----------



## Jannot83 (27 Décembre 2011)

Oui c'est sur; moi le plus proche est a 1H45 par autoroute, donc c'est pas la porte a coté


----------



## breizheau (27 Décembre 2011)

Ckler... :mouais:


----------

